# Forex rebates



## hungrypips (2 November 2011)

Hi 

If you are trading forex, make sure you use a forex rebate service to get back some of your commissions.

I've been with one for a few months and receiving money every month.

Just go to google and type in forex rebates or pip rebates as there are a few providers.

Good luck


----------



## billv (19 January 2012)

Thanks for this
I've registered with cashbackforex.com


----------



## ecnforexrebate (27 January 2012)

billv said:


> Thanks for this
> I've registered with cashbackforex.com




Some websites dedicated to a particular broker may offer higher rebate. Always search for the introducing agent/broker with highest rebate for your FX broker. You can negotiate with them for a better deal!


----------



## billv (30 January 2012)

ecnforexrebate said:


> Some websites dedicated to a particular broker may offer higher rebate. Always search for the introducing agent/broker with highest rebate for your FX broker. You can negotiate with them for a better deal!




Great idea, do you have any suggestions?


----------



## alwaysLearning (30 January 2012)

Not sure what this is about. I'll take a look.


----------

